# Potassium deficiency or? incl.pic



## maystor (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey all,

My plants passed 6 weeks of flowering and are doing fine with the buds. However some strange colour appeared on one of my plants' leaves and only on its big leaves. I've cut down one of the leaves and here how it looks like.
Do you think its potassium defficiency or might be something else? I give ém  nutes once a week with half the recomended dosage on the packaging. My fertilizer is 4-6,5-7
View attachment p1.jpg


----------



## maystor (Jan 26, 2011)

As I've said my plants have passed 6 weeks of flowering and are in their 7th week now. I vegged them for 4 weeks. 4-6,5-7 is the N-P-K values of my fertilizer. Still all other leaves look very healthy and green


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 26, 2011)

Post some pics of the entire plant and the location where this particular leaf came from in terms of low or up high.

Help us help you.


----------



## goodass (Jan 26, 2011)

my guess is over fert because leaf tips r curled under and burnt


----------



## maystor (Jan 27, 2011)

whole plant View attachment prob1.jpg


bottom of plantView attachment prob2.jpg


another bad leafView attachment prob3.jpg


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 27, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with that plant. It is perfectly normal to have leafs turn during the flowering stage.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 27, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> I see nothing wrong with that plant. It is perfectly normal to have leafs turn during the flowering stage.


:yeahthat: 

Nothing there that needs 'fixing' IMO.

Wet


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that plant bro....older leaves get beat up but as long as the overall look of the plant is good I wld not worry...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job that plant looks great


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 27, 2011)

Grow room get cold at night? Looks like a cold temp induced color change. Nothin to worry about at all, in fact, many growers try to run a bit colder sometimes to get the purple effect.


----------

